# Trichomes and magnifiers to determine harvest time



## weedwytch

I have a Top44 auto-flowering that I was planted in march. I think it is ready for harvest. I got a microscope from Radio Shack but it is so hard to focus and see through. I could tell though that the trichomes were cloudy and even some amber.  Not sure if the amber was from the light on the microscope. So I used my micro lens attachment for my iphone, then used my computer to zoom in on the picture. The trichomes look cloudy/milky.  Is it time to harvest to avoid the couchlock?  This is my very first grow so I am new at this.

What is a good magnifier to use that is easier to use then the Radio Shack microscope? Not sure if the iphone micro lens is strong enough and it is very difficult to keep it steady enough to get a clear picture. However I could see the trichomes much better then with the radio shack mircroscope.  Here is a picture.... 

View attachment trichomes.jpg


----------



## Locked

I have 2. The one you have and this one.  View attachment mWRXZfbWN1gyqTo29uSP0YQ.jpg


I use this one all the time. I have not used the other one in about 2 years. I got it for like 3 bucks, free shipping on ebay.


----------



## BenfukD

this is a real nice scope 

View attachment 44310_handhelddigital_mid.gif


----------



## Rosebud

Those look too early to take in my opinion. They are mostly clear... you need much more cloudy. I don't like couch lock either but i think you will be disappointed
 if you take her now. How many weeks are you in flower?

I have a few (3) of the scopes Hamster showed you. I love them. Green mojo for the finish... oh and welcome to MP!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah, I don't think those are ready yet. If you don't do this, you may ffind it easier to cut a small sugar leaf off the top of the plant and take it outside into full spectrum light. Set it on a table so that you can view it still and controlled.


----------



## weedwytch

I've seen a lot of those on amazon Hamster, but how are they compared to the Radio Shack one?  I can really see well and lot of trichomes at once time with the iphone micro lens attachment, but not sure if the magnification is powerful enough. I don't know what the power is and I like that there isn't a light. The radio Shack lens is 60X - 100X and I don't like how the light makes everything look amber. What to all of you think about using the iphone micro lens.... Is it good enough?


----------



## Hushpuppy

FFrom the pic that you attached, it is not the best bet but will work in a pinch. I prefer to use a 40x jeweler's loupe as I can adjust while looking to see at different distances in focus.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Illuminated-Jewelers-Loupe-40x-25mm-Lighting/dp/B007GJJRZC/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1402844289&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=%22jeweler%27s+lupe+40x%22[/ame]


----------



## weedwytch

I will give a 40x jewelers loupe a try and I will also take off a sugar leave near the bud and place it on stable surface outside.  I'm sure that I will eventually find something that will work well for me.


----------



## weedwytch

This plant is about 90 days old now. It started flowering at 4 weeks. It is supposed to be from 60 - 80 days from planting to harvest.  So I know it should be getting close.  I am figuring another couple weeks, I guess it will be determined by the amount of sunny warm weather we get in the next couple weeks.  It's been cooler and cloudier here the past few days.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Iff it is at 90 days then it is probably right within the harvest window now. I wouldn't let an auto go too long past its due date as they are different than photoperiod plants for flowering and ripening. You're already 10 days past now, I wouldn't let it go more than another week myself.


----------



## weedwytch

Even with some of the trichomes still a bit clear?  Most appeared cloudy and halfway milky the other day when I posted the picture.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Autos have a very set length of time for flowering. They are not affected as much by the lighting for ripening as photoperiod plants. If they are at that point then I suspect they will ripen very fast. That is why I say I wouldn't give them more than another week as I suspect they will have close to 10% amber. If you can get that loupe within the next 5-7 days then you can verify their ripeness before they go too far. Peak ripening seems to be about 10days long before the upper buds begin to degrade.


----------



## weedwytch

I keep reading that auto-flowering is a whole different beast.  This being my very first time to grow and putting them outside all day in the sun and inside in at night, I have been quite happy watching the progress of these plants grow!  The Top44 has grown and branched out fast and loaded with buds, the fragrance is really strong and skunky. Its only a little over a foot tall and has pretty large leaves. The AK47 on the other hand, is only about 10 inches tall, has very small leaves and is one stalk loaded with buds. Very weird!  Both plants look good an healthy and give off happy and content energy.


----------



## weedwytch

I guess i will be harvesting those two girls in a day or two. I could see pretty well with the iphone micro lens attachment and they looked pretty close to be ready to me. I will pick up jewelers loupe tomorrow. Hopefully it will work better for me then the one from Radio Shack with the light!


----------



## weedwytch

Then again, this is the first time I have ever looked at trichomes on a plant. I have only seen pictures online and youtube of what the trichomes are supposed to look like.  I spent a couple hours trying to look at the trichomes to determine that what I was seeing was what they are supposed to look like. That was when I posted the picture.


----------



## weedwytch

I a Bubblegum and a Berry uto-flowering that are about 4 weeks behind the Top44 and AK47.  Both look look really great! Lots of buds and good branching, like the Top44, Neither are real strong smelling and they are both a little over a foot tall.  They seem very happy too.  I am germinating another Top44 and Berry right now for a second harvest in the fall. I will also be getting a White Widow to germinate in a couple weeks.
I am experimenting and only growing one of a few varieties to see which grows the best form me and which one I like the best.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Why are you growing autos? I actually have 3 autos right now that I just germinated and have just sticking their heads out off the soil. But I will switch to regulars in a few weeks as they yield so much better than autos. I am only growing the autos so that I can have some head stash a little quicker than normal while the regulars veg.


----------



## weedwytch

What variety of autos are you growing? I choose some of the smallest and dwarf size autos I could find for several reasons&#8230;.. 
I live in suburbia where houses are close and my backyard is really small. However being an avid gardener, I have landscaped it to be secluded from sight. I grow a lot of herbs and perennials and the autos blend right in and go unnoticed. I can move them around easily. I move them to a covered area if there is a threat of rain and bring them in after dark, they go upstairs where it&#8217;s warmer and gets full sun through a window all the next morning, then back outside early afternoon till sundown. I like the short grow time and to be able to get 2 harvests in one season. I am germinating my second harvest now. This first harvest is pretty close to ready. The Bubblegum and Berry were planted a few weeks behind the Top44 and AK47.  I only have 4 plants and will be planting only 3 for the second harvest. 
This being my very first grow ever, I wanted to experiment and try several varieties to see which do the best and which ones I like the best. The second harvest will be a White Widow, Cheese and another Top44. 
I know not too many people seem to grow autos because of the smaller buds and yields, but they are enough for my needs. The autos just seem easier to handle and I have found them to be way easier to grow then I thought! It is fun watching the flowering progress and I guess I am a little impatient and want fast results!  Maybe in a couple years I will try a few full size plants.


----------



## Amateur Grower

I have owned so many magnifiers since I started growing, no telling how much money I've spent. I currently own and use a 30X jeweler's loupe, a 3X or 4X "headlight" ($12 on Ebay) and an Eyeclops. 

The headlight I use to look at the big picture stuff, like looking for any trace of insect infestation, to look closely at the fan leaves, etc. The light on it is practically useless but my eyesight ain't what it used to be, so I use magnification any time I can.

My favorite is the loupe. It's off Ebay also and was cheap but it gives you a pretty close up view of your trichs. The disadvantage is, if your hands shake, the loupe shakes. It's perfect for checking stages of trichome development and what I use most.

The Eyeclops is a kid's toy you can get off the internet for around $40. Mine magnifies 100X, 200X and 400X. It has a small, maybe 2 X 2 screen and you can output the picture to a TV. I don't use it as much, but as mentioned earlier, if you want to cut off a sugar leaf and tape it to a white piece of paper to look at trichs, the Eyeclops is pretty awesome. It's pretty much useless otherwise, cause it starts at 100X, which is WAY close.

You sound like someone with a green thumb. Enjoy the grow while waiting on your results! You'll do great and, unlike some mistakes we make, we get to smoke ours!

AG 

View attachment IMG_1354.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

WW: I have grown very few of the autos myself. I am currently growing Berry Bomb and Jack golden as they are both supposed to be good for pain. I understand your reasoning for growing autos. If it works well for you and you are satisfied then keep doing what you are doing.  My biggest reason for growing regs rather than autos is that you can't clone autos. If you find a phenotype that you really like and kind it does exactly what you need, then you can clone it and continue to have that exact plant phenotype. If you grow from seed every time, you will have variation to some extent, and could lose that particular phenotype that was ideal.


----------



## weedwytch

I took off a small sugar leaf, placed on the a white hard surface outside in the sunlight as Hushpuppy suggested. Great advise! I was able to focus and see the trichromes really well! 

That big round magnifier glass with the handle is what I am looking for. Haven't seen any with with a strong enough magnification though. The Eyeclopse looks like a fun thing to use, especially for getting good pictures. Thanks for posting those pictures Amateur, now I know what to look for!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Could you tell much of the trichomes when you looked at them?


----------

